# nvidia + glx + xorg... problems

## apberzerk

I've looked all over the forums and tried everything that's been suggested and almost fixed it so I can use GLX, but.... not quite!

OK, so glx has always been very flaky for me, and now I just cant get it to work.  I am running the latest 2.6 gentoo kernel with the latest nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx emerged.  I have tried opengl-update xorg-x11 and opengl-update nvidia (by the way, does one override the other or am I supposed to have both simultaneously?).  I have gotten most games to work now, but a few still give me errors.  Unreal Tournament 2004 demo says this:

```

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

Either GL_EXT_bgra or glDrawRangeElements not supported- bailing out.

History: 

Exiting due to error

```

As you can see by the output of glxinfo, I dont have this GL_EXT_bgra:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_cont                                     ext, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memo                                     ry, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_met                                     hod, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_cont                                     rol, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info                                     , 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5.1 NVIDIA 61.06)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_blend_minm                                     ax, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_draw_range_eleme                                     nts, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_ARB_imaging

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess
```

So how do I enable it and fix this problem?

----------

## hollywoodb

 *apberzerk wrote:*   

> (by the way, does one override the other or am I supposed to have both simultaneously?)

 

it switches.... you can't have them simultaneously

 *apberzerk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .  I have gotten most games to work now, but a few still give me errors.  Unreal Tournament 2004 demo says this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

make sure glx & nvidia kernel are same version

If you're using nvidia 6106 kernel & glx, try these links:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=192485&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=192485&start=50

Hope this helps

----------

## apberzerk

hmmm... no luck so far....

Any idea which one I should be using?

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

or

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

(I have an nvidia card and x.org)

----------

## furkan

what you have in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if you post here we can see the problem)...and with emerge didn't worked try that

```
cd /usr/portage/distfiles

sh NVIDIA.... --kernel-name="`uname -r`"
```

and after say yes for all and edit your xorg.conf in Device section look for 

Driver "nv"

and change to

Driver "nvidia"

after startx and if you see nvidia logo that means the driver has compiled succesfully and it should play unreal too.....

----------

## apberzerk

Been there, done all that... i've had nvidia working fine in the past  :Smile: 

----------

## apberzerk

nothing changes when I installed using nvidia's script

here is /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #3 Sun Jul 18 14:39:28 CDT 2004 i686

Build Date: 16 July 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 18 19:17:28 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "layout1"

(**) |-->Screen "screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "device1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "XLeds" "1 2 3"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "dvorak"

(**) XKB: layout: "dvorak"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:-1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80008b0c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 147b,7411 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8065 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1106,3147 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,7411 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,7411 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xec000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "v41"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module v41

(II) UnloadModule: "v41"

(EE) Failed to load module "v41" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:45 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.15.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, TV-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(0): monitor1: Using hsync range of 30.00-68.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 50.50-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "768x576":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync width (846 - 832 = 14) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x480": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 85.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "768x576": 63.1 MHz, 61.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [23] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse1"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

[/code]

----------

## hollywoodb

are you using kernel 2.6.7, nvidia 6106, and have USB 2.0 enabled?

if so, does the system lock when you start X, or is this just an unreal error?

reason I ask is that there are IRQ conflict issues with the scenario above, but if X is starting fine then they're irrelevant

----------

## apberzerk

yes, latest versions of everything (2.6.7 and 6106), like I said.  USB 2.0? so idea... but it doesnt lock up when I start X... the only problem is that some games dont run/install.

If I do opengl-update nvidia, I get this from ut2004:

```
Could not load OpenGL library

History: 

Exiting due to error
```

Whereas if I do opengl-update xorg-x11 I get that error message that I posted earlier.

----------

## hollywoodb

people have had issues with 6106 and unreal engine games, there are a few threads about it already.... various fixes for various problems.

----------

## apberzerk

A couple new kernel versions and one nvidia-kernel version later.... and I am still getting the EXACT same error....

----------

## Nate_S

I noticed that you were loading the dbe and dga modules.  I think one of them (I can't remember which one, or was it both?)_ needs to be commented out of your xorg.conf.  also make sure that DGA or whatever it is, is not compiled into your kernel.  (I believe it's under character devices, above agpgart)

If that doesn't work, post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and your /usr/src/linux/.config

-Nate

----------

## passia

You can also run mkxf86config.sh (if your X server doesn't start).

----------

